# toshiba satellite pro c660-2dh network adaptor issues



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, 
I am a newbie and have just purchased a reconditioned laptop as above. On trying to connect to wireless network I have found ii cannot. On trying to troubleshoot the issue, the message i get is "Windows did not detect a properly installed network adaptor. If you have a network adaptor, you will need to re-install the driver". 
First things first, How do i find if there is a network adaptor installed?
Secondly, if one is installed, how can i download drivers if i am unable to connect to the internet?
The conection box shows a red cross on it too. 
Any help appreciated


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

1) have a look at the device manager and possible see if enabled in bios 
2) from the toshiba website

1st - lets see a device manager screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

windows key and pause Key should open to allow device manager to be seen,
on a laptop you may need to use windows key + FN key + Pause Key

if this does not work then

Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb
In the Start Search box type
*device manager* and then press enter

-------------------

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, 

thanks for this, can't seem to get the screen shot on, i am a bit of a novice.
Here is what i can see:

Home-tosh
batteries
computer
disk drives
display adaptors
dvd/cd-rom drives
ide ata/atapi controllers
imaging devices
keyboards
mice and other pointing devices
monitors
other devices-ethernet controller
network controller
pci simple communications controller
sm bus controller
portable devices
processors
sound, video and game controllers
system devices
universal serial bus controllers


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> other devices-ethernet controller
> network controller
> pci simple communications controller


 do these have a yellow ? or ! against them


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

all four have a yellow ! against them


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok -so you need to download the drivers and install them 
most should be exe files and so you just double click on them after they have downloaded

lets find a link to the drivers

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=UK

after you have entered the 
satellite pro c660
its asking for a number stating PSC 
do you have that

also what windows version are you running ?

we may have to find a little more info - by right clicking on each of the yellow items and seeing some VEN/DEV info 
right click on the device with a yellow!
Properties
Click on the Details Tab
Under Property - drop down 
Select hardware ids
Right click and select all.
Then right click again and select copy.
Copy and paste that here.

The Hardware ID's. VEN & DEV. Look them up here.
http://www.pcidatabase.com/


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

hi, 
I am running windows 7 home premium, the psc number is psc1me-01400ken

Ethernet controller info:
PCI/VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FC301179&REV_05
PCI/VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FC301179
PCI/VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&CC_020000
PCI/VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&CC_0200

Newtork Controller
PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_661311AD&REV_01
PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_661311AD
PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_002B&CC_028000
PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_002B&CC_0280


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

Pci simple communications controller

pci\ven_8086&dev_1c3a&subsys_fc301179&rev_04
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c3a&subsys_fc301179
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c3a&cc_078000
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c3a&cc_0780

sm bus controller

pci\ven_8086&dev_1c22&subsys_fc301179&rev_04
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c22&subsys_fc301179
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c22&cc_0c0500
pci\ven_8086&dev_1c22&cc_0c05


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

64bit or 32bit

start>control panel
in the search bar on the top right type
system
then click on system
the general tab which opens by default should tell you if 32 or 64 bit windows

the Realtek 10/100/1000 PCI-E NIC Family is available on the site
looks like its a
Atheros AR5B95 Wireless LAN 802.11 a/b/g/n Controller
for the wireless 

goto the site i listed and download the LAN driver


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

64 bit.
i apologise for my ignorance, can i download the driver to a usb drive and then insert into the toshiba?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> can i download the driver to a usb drive and then insert into the toshiba?


yes 
and then if zipped
you need to unzip and run the .exe file by double clicking on it


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

i now have the option to modify / repair or remove, which one do i choose?
This is for the realtek ethernet controller driver setup maintenance program


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> realtek ethernet controller driver setup maintenance program


 you dont need that - thats a program and not a driver
you need the driver only


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

hi, i can now connect via ethernet cable which i could not do before. Wireless access is still not available


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you need the wireless driver now 
and some of the other devices 

whats left in device manager with a ? or !


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think you need the chipset drivers


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

the network controller / pci simple communications controller abd sm bus controller still have yellow !


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

toshiba do not seem to have a wireless LAN - or a chipset driver - just a utility

the wireless lan should be here
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=30&system=6
try this driver


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

hi, i have put this on the usb, of the six things is it just the system files that i download?


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

i have the following options:
athr.sys - system file
athrext - secutiry catalogue
athrextx - security catalogue
anthrx - system file
netathr - setup information
natathrx - setup information


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you only need the first one
Version: 10.0.0.45
which has all those file in

you may then need to extract the files into a folder 
and then in device manager click on this device


> Newtork Controller
> PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_661311AD&REV_01
> PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_661311AD
> PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_002B&CC_028000
> PCI/VEN_168C&DEV_002B&CC_0280


 update - and you need to then browse to the folder you extracted the driver .inf files to


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

i tried to download this version however, i have the message :"pleasse insert the last disk of the multi volume set and click ok to continue"


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just click on the button below


> 32bit INF file (netathr.inf) from Atheros driver version 10.0.0.45 [502 KB]
> 64bit INF file (netathrx.inf) from Atheros driver version 10.0.0.45 [505 KB]


and then a page opens -BUT then just wait it should download
win7-10.0.0.45-whql.zip


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

from the toshiba site download the 
Card Reader Controller

that should get rid of another ?
this one 
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_04AD1028&REV_04\3&115

chipset is the only driver cannot find

you could try the chipset utility


----------



## calshanice (Jun 30, 2012)

hi, cannot seem to download from atheros, each time, it takes me to the age, i click on download 64bit, then it moves to the right page and nothing. after ten mins i clicked on the download button and it took me back to the first page and repeating the process did the same! any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what browser are you using - internet explorer , chrome ?

on IE - Version 9 - i get a message at the bottom do i want to open/save

see the download link image attached

have you tried the media card - from toshiba

now the LAN is working - connect to the internet and 
another option would be to right click on the devices with a ?
and then update and allow to use windows update to find a driver


----------

